# worldmark still good ?



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought my Worldmark 2 years ago and have used it mostly for trading power. It was brought to my attention that the points may not be worth as much in some Worldmark locations like San Diego. Are point values going up for a two bedroom at Worldmark locations ? Is Fairfield making it harder for me to use my Worldmark ? Any info would be appreacieated. Thanks


----------



## mshatty (Apr 23, 2007)

So far, most if not all new WorldMark resorts cost more credits for 2BR's. With regard to Fairfield, it has nothing to do with WorldMark's operations.  It's parent company, Wyndham Vacation Operations owns Trendwest which is the developer of new WorldMark resorts.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes,  WorldMark is still good and I expect it to be good for many years to come.  The actions that WorldMark by Wyndham is taking will take years to fully depreciate the value of our ownerships.  But, that is more than made up by the fact that we get great value now that more than offsets that depreciation.

The sad thing is that Resort developers seem to believe that they need to suck value out of timeshare owners rather than feeling the fiduciary responsibility to make our ownerships increase in value commensurate with the underlying real estate.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2007)

So Wydham took over Trendwest so who owns Wyndham ? And how can they raise point values? Thanks


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 24, 2007)

easysider said:


> So Wydham took over Trendwest so who owns Wyndham ? And how can they raise point values? Thanks



No other company owns Wyndham.  Cendant bought Trendwest in 2002.  Cendant subsequently split into 4 separate companies and Wyndham is one of those 4.  Among other things, Wyndham is the developer for WorldMark.  The Trendwest name has been dropped and will dissappear from the WorldMark resort name.  Where it used to say WorldMark by Trendwest it will say WorldMark by Wyndham.

The WorldMark resort credit (point) values cannot change once they are in the WorldMark system unless the owners vote to approve the change.  Some of the new resorts have higher credit values per unit than the older ones which is the higher credit values you hear about.  San Diego is one of those higher credit value resorts and based on the bookings is being well received by the owners.

The answer to your original question is a definite yes.  WorldMark is still good and getting better with more new resorts in more new locations opening every year. 60+ resorts now, not counting those announced but not open yet, up from around 40 when we became owners in 2001.


----------

